# ashley_v85 as Velma Kelly from Chicago...and all that jazz.



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

*I don't usually refer to myself in third person, especially by username, lol. But I felt like doing so anyway...it sounds more like an onstage announcement or something, haha. Yeah, I'm a nerd... *







These were taken after I got home the other night...so my makeup wasn't entirely fresh, but it's all good. You can't really tell. I didn't really get any good eye shots though...so here's one. Haha. 





I was going to wait until after Halloween to post pictures of myself dressed up, so that I could include party pictures of me and my friends, buuuutttt...I'm sick, and I missed going out and dressing up last night, as well as tonight...and I probably won't go out again until Halloween, so I might as well post them now. If I get any cute costume pictures of me and my friends later on, I'll just include them at the end of another FOTD post or something. 

But yeah...OF COURSE I have to be sick now, of all times. That's just fan-fucking-tabulous. I hate missing out on Halloween Weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ok, enough bitching and moaning. Here are more pictures. 



































I don't totally remember, but I think this is right:

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Sharkskin s/s
Carbon e/s
Suspicion e/s 
Cranberry e/s
Shroom e/s
Brun e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l
Graphblack technakohl
Fibre Rich mascara
Fake eyelashes (top and bottom, obviously)

Face
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Select Cover-up in NC20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush (contour)
Plum Foolery blush

Lips
Prep+Prime Lip
Spice l/l
Velvetella cremestick liner
Dark Side l/s
Sex Ray l/g

I think that's all...but I might be leaving a few things out. Who knows. 



For fun, since these are the only costume pictures with friends that I will have for a few days...god damn flu. Or whatever it is. 

http://i13.tinypic.com/4gs2snp.jpg

Me and my best friend Jenna. Haha I look so small in this picture...it's weird. But in reality, I'm like three inches taller than her.

http://i13.tinypic.com/4be1du1.jpg
http://i13.tinypic.com/432oy7m.jpg

Jenna was a witch...she just didn't have her hat on in these pictures. 

http://i13.tinypic.com/47m82ud.jpg
http://i13.tinypic.com/2nlxqow.jpg
Me, Jenna, and Lindsey.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 29, 2006)

HOT costume! You look good with dark hair too! Love the make up of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel you, I am so sick right now, so I can't go out either!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks! I loved the dark hair. Maybe one day I'll get the guts to go dark, haha. 

I'm sorry that you're sick too! Being sick and not being able to go out right now sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normally I wouldn't care too much about not going out, because I'm kind of a homebody...but not around Halloween!!! Haha.


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 29, 2006)

HOT HOT HOT!!!! That is all I have to say!!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 29, 2006)

Btw which nordies do you get your mac? Fashion place has the best Ma's!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow! You look great. It's funny how another hair color can change your entire look too.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

I go to Fashion Place. HOPEFULLY I will be working there soon, haha. That would be nice! But we'll see. My favorite MA there is leaving on the 4th though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see another SLC MAC fan, haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Haha I know!!! I loved having dark hair for a day. I think it looks pretty cool...but I would be way too scared to dye it dark, haha. Even though my hair is naturally fairly dark...I've been blonde forever, so it would be scary.


----------



## angelica (Oct 29, 2006)

you look very pretty


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 29, 2006)

Very seductive! Love it!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2006)

you look way hott with dark hair! and i love the makeup...i never saw Chicago but i'm kind of wanting to now hahaha!


----------



## stevoulina (Oct 29, 2006)

That's so cool!!!Bravo Ashley!!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 29, 2006)

ahh so cute! i dressed up as velma last year, but didn't have the wig.. or the makeup skills that you have.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_you look way hott with dark hair! and i love the makeup...i never saw Chicago but i'm kind of wanting to now hahaha!_

 
Thanks! You should DEFINITELY see it! The movie is a little bit different...but that's because it's set up to be a lot like the play. It makes more sense once you have seen the play as well, haha. 

But you should see it...the music is so good.


----------



## angelwings (Oct 29, 2006)

Your make-up looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dark hair looks great on you!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhh..
U look so good with black hair sooooooooo mysterious


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 29, 2006)

great job, great look!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!  You always do such a wonderful job!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 29, 2006)

awesome. that's so creative


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 29, 2006)

Ashley, this make up is the one of an Artist! You´re terribly hot with black hair and in this outfit. As always you have done something totaly mad and gorgeous!


----------



## linkas (Oct 29, 2006)

U look so HOT!! Black hair looks really sexy in you!!!


----------



## thesquishy (Oct 29, 2006)

gosh...i love ur costume! and the makeup is fan-tabulis!


----------



## ben (Oct 29, 2006)

100/100


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 29, 2006)

Gorgeous costume and makeup!  Really love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## snowkei (Oct 29, 2006)

u look totally like catherine!!!OMG~


----------



## swallow5608810 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 29, 2006)

oooh hot hot hot!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 29, 2006)

Your probably getting tired of hearing this but...you like f*uckin hottttt!!  What else is new lol.


----------



## circe221 (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I LOVE it!!!!! Chicago is one of my all-time faves, and you sure did Velma justice, girl!!! Loving the lashes, especially! Very old Hollywood glam! Great job!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2006)

All you guys look HOT!


----------



## bhaerynden (Oct 29, 2006)

you look very pretty !


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_u look totally like catherine!!!OMG~_

 
Thanks! I wish, lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_OMG I LOVE it!!!!! Chicago is one of my all-time faves, and you sure did Velma justice, girl!!! Loving the lashes, especially! Very old Hollywood glam! Great job!!!_

 
Thank you!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you guys.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 29, 2006)

love this look........ u really look awsome with dark hair...


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks!!! I really like the hair, haha. I think I would be WAY too scared to dye it black though. Especially since black is so hard to get out. I know that just from having the black streaks, haha.


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 30, 2006)

Extremely hot costume.  I love the lashes, the choker, the bob.... everything's great!


----------



## KJam (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow - Catherine Zeta Jones look out!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 30, 2006)

You have a serious talent.


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 30, 2006)

It's perfect!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 30, 2006)

You look beautiful darling.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 30, 2006)

*FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!*

*All I can say is like wow, man.*

*You did a terrific job!  Not many people can pull off the "Velma Kelly look"!*

*Oh....I must also mention that I really, really like the way you look in dark hair!!!!*

*You're SO glamorous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I like the dark hair too. It's fun for a change. I'm way too much of a scaredy cat to permanently make it dark though, haha. At least right now.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_You have a serious talent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 30, 2006)

hooooooottttttttttttttt


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 21, 2011)

So pretty. Ash_v85 are you still here on Specktra? I miss your FOTD's! You are a fav of mine!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Awww thanks! I'm back now! Are you still here?


----------

